# Less than 200 miles on a 99% battery



## Merindian (Nov 29, 2021)

Did 190 round trip from Hastings with a full 296 mile battery, and got home with a nearly empty battery - just made it. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Short answer...You drove an EV in the winter. Your numbers are in line with my expectations for winter time driving.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The "296 miles" represents the mileage expected due to the testing regimen used by all manufacturers to advertise EV range. It lets you compare cars to each other, but it does not represent real-world range.

If you have the heater turned on in your car, that will be the biggest thing that reduces range. Newer cars with a heat pump aren't affected as much, but older cars with resistive heat use a lot of energy to heat the interior.

If it's cold outside (looks like it currently is), that will also reduce range. The Tesla battery pack likes to be around 90° F/ 32° C - ambient temperatures less than that will result in some energy being used to heat up the battery to that ideal operating temperature.

How fast were you traveling? The most efficient speed for a Tesla is 20-30mph. As you go faster, efficiency goes down. To reach the advertised mileage, you have to be averaging about 50-60mph in ideal weather conditions.



garsh said:


> An additional useful fact I learned on the last leg of this trip. There was one especially-long leg that I was able to make due to the availability of destination charging at Cornell, and lucky placement of a supercharger at the end of my car's range. Real-world, 70 mph usable range of my Performance Model 3 with OEM 20" wheels & tires is going to be about 245 miles. This was in about 80° F weather. I started off with a full 100% charge (last I checked, that now equates to 302 miles showing on my car), and arrived at the supercharger with 5% charge. Interestingly, the car was predicting I would arrive with 5% battery from the very beginning of the trip, all of the way to the end - I was very impressed by that. Remember folks, the 310 mile advertised range applies at about 60 mph - driving faster reduces that range.
> 
> https://abetterrouteplanner.com/?plan_uuid=36290234-5b83-4cb5-bb0b-b906f381839a
> 
> View attachment 28106


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Merindian said:


> Did 190 round trip from Hastings with a full 296 mile battery, and got home with a nearly empty battery - just made it. Where did I go wrong?


Set your battery meter to percent instead of miles. Battery consumption will make a lot more sense without having to try and do math in your head while driving.


----------

